# Ronan Lyons comments on Michael O'Leary's Tax Reforms



## onq (23 Aug 2011)

I spotted this, this evening.

Apologies if its been posted elsewhere or if it should be posted elsewhere.

Journal.ie link

http://www.thejournal.ie/readme/column-should-we-let-michael-o%E2%80%99leary-run-our-income-tax-system/

Ronan Lyons Blog link

http://www.ronanlyons.com/2011/08/23/should-we-let-michael-oleary-run-our-income-tax-system/

I like it because it presents financial information in a graphic manner, which I prefer.

I also think the point about taxing all income, including social welfare payments, is well made.

Simplistic though it is, with a bit of tweaking its possible that Mr. O'Leary may have a workable proposal.

Whether his stated willingness to pay 50% tax will be matched by others who hold Irish passports remains to be seen.


----------

